# ESIV:Oblivion constant crashes! Help!



## Obinice (Sep 7, 2004)

I sent the below e-mail to the technical support e-mail address ([email protected]) as supplied by the oblivion splash screen's "Technical Support" button, however I recieved a postmaster failure message, indicating that this e-mail address does not even exist. Below is the message:

_My name is Andrew Glynn and I recently purchased The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion for the PC. I am running Windows XP SP2 with the following programs in the background:

Zone Alarm
Xfire
Ad-Aware's Ad-Watch
Windows Blinds

The game crashes an awful lot. It crashes when loading new areas, when loading save games, when saving the game, when fast traveling to new areas, it is almost unplayable because of the number of times it crashes. Below is the extra information the tech help notice asked me to provide:

Intel Pentium 4, 3.4Ghz
I don't know the speed of my DVD drive or the manufacturer but it is in full working order
1024mb RAM
Nvidia Geforce 7800 GS OC 256mb AGP
System has onboard sound, motherboard S/N: P4M-800M/T2
Mouse: Logitech G7
PC has no brand, built myself

E-mail address: [email protected]

There are no error messages, the game simply crashes and takes me back to my desktop. On an additional note, I have the latest version of the game (I downloaded the patch from the web site) and that does not help fix my problem at all. I have had no problems whatsoever with any other software or games I play on my computer, and infact I reinstalled Windows today, updated it, installed my software again, the computer is in full working order. Yet Oblivion still crashes very frequently._

I really want to play oblivion, especially since I know my PC can run it, and it looks like a brilliant game! Why is it so buggy? There's nothing wrong with my PC as far as I can tell....


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

Do you play any other games that do not crash? If so what games? 

My first guess would be your power supply, the game will push your card to its limits and in turn demand more power from the supply. A failing supply with an increased load could cause the crashes you are experiencing.........just my first reaction to the problem...

What Brand / Wattage PSU are you using?


----------



## Rintintin (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey!

I could help you with that... sorry if my english is not good enough... anyway:

The same thing happenned to me. I had an GE 7800 and Oblivion always crashed, even three times windows files were corrupted and I had to install all over windows. I sent an e-mail to the guys at Bethesda, but they never responded. So, I went looking for answers through internet and found out that the GeForce Video Cards had many complaints when they play Oblivion. So, I took the risk and changed my video card to an ATI X 1800 512mb (x4/x8). PROBLEM SOLVED :up: and the big surprise is that it looks much better. I'm on level 48 right now and I have no problem at all. 

0 crashes

This worked fine to me. 

RINTINTIN


----------



## Obinice (Sep 7, 2004)

I found the problem after carefully looking through the background programs and killing them one by one. It was that xfire, lol. Damn them =P


----------

